
Ask HN: How to Donate to Charity Through API - rustyfe
Does anyone know of a good service or plan of attack for donating to charity through a REST API?<p>I&#x27;m writing an Amazon Lambda job that will run every week, check how days that week I committed to GitHub, and charge me money if I&#x27;m not keeping up with my goal. I could just have it send me angry emails or something, but I think having real money on the line will keep me motivated.<p>I don&#x27;t want to have money go to waste or anything, so I think a nice use of it would be to give it to a charity. However, I haven&#x27;t yet found an easy way to go about this. Has anyone faced a similar challenge and found a good solution? Most everything I&#x27;ve found is about solutions for the charities themselves, which isn&#x27;t what I&#x27;m going for.
======
chadkruse
You might be able to pull off the payments side using cryptocurrencies. Check
out the CharityCoin directory for Bitcoin addresses:
[https://github.com/charitycoin/directory](https://github.com/charitycoin/directory).
You also might want to check in with the Stellar folks
([http://slack.stellar.org/](http://slack.stellar.org/)). They're working on
some cool international projects dealing with financial inclusion, though
there's a good chance you'll have to build the necessary connections to the
Stellar network yourself.

~~~
rustyfe
The problem here is that I'll have to fill up a wallet with Bitcoin now, and
then pay them later. That takes away the sting of, "Wow, being lazy cost me
money". Still, right now, this is the one of the best ideas I've found. Paypal
has a Payments API, and I can pay charities through it, but it's not a very
good API, and it really seems like it'll be painful.

You'd think it would be easier to give money away!

------
rendx
Why don't you simply pick a bunch of charities you like and donate to them? I
don't think spreading it thin across too many organizations makes a lot of
sense. Even if you were to donate $100k per year, why not make it $100k to one
project you really like?

~~~
rustyfe
I was planning to just pay one. But, I need an easy way to do it. Sure I could
just send myself an email with the details and do it manually, but, then
again, I could have done this whole thing manually!

